# 12 week old puppy smells.... fishy?



## stewartselena (Apr 30, 2013)

My puppy is almost 12 weeks old and smells fishy sometimes. I know its coming from his bum and im a little concerned. I heard the anal glands being full can do this but I have also heard its not normal for a puppy this young. We recently switched him from Iams puppy food to blue buffalo wilderness for puppies. Its only the last 3 days that it can be really noticeable. Do you think this warrants a vet visit? I want him to be safe but cash is a little tight lately, HOWEVER, I will take him if he needs it no matter what. What do you think?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd take him to the vet. Fishy smell from the butt is usually anal gland blockage. That can turn into infected anal glands and that's even more expensive.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Both Blue Buffalo puppy formulas have fish oil, and the large breed puppy version contains menhaddan fish meal. 

It might be from that.

My friends had discontinued feeding their Greyhound a kibble (different manufacturer) containing fish ingredients because it made the dog smell fishy.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I was going to ask what is the protein in the Blue Buffalo. A friend of mine fed her dogs the fish formulation of Orijen and her dogs stunk like fish.


----------



## stewartselena (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes there is fish oil in it :s Im going to let him finish the bag and switch him to another blue buffalo puppy chow WITHOUT fish oil and see if that helps. Thank you  Oh I did call the vet and she said give it a few days to see if it clears up but if I notice him scooting his bum, or biting/ licking at his bum to call back and make an appointment.


----------

